# New Repair Shop Plans



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I just bought the old Farm Supply building & property next to my repair shop On Thunder Jet Rd.
Going to gut the interior and use it for storage for the time being.
Storing some of my custom t-jets in it for now and later making it into my New Repair Shop.

The footprint space in the new shop is 7" By 5" a lot more space then I have now,
With only a one car garage & barn to work out of right now.
It will have a bigger fenced in junk yard area also next to the new shop.



It will be a few week's before I post any pics of it. ~ Well maybe a few sneak preview pics before then. *

Note: I had trouble uploading pics today just kept getting an error message ??? ~ So I had to use photobucket


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I would suggest using photobucket.com...once you have your pic uploaded to PB, just copy and paste. If you need help, send me a pm...RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Hilltop, I used photobucket this time but I never had trouble uploading pics the old way before.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for using PB... I like PB, your photo is there, it's the right size, I don't have to click to make the image bigger, (guess I'm just lazy), but it's there to share on other sites...
Now that we see it, cool looking shop plans!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting new shop plan, will follow the progress! ..RL


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*The "New T-Jet Repair Shop" ~ Is being built from the ground up.
I painted the brick's Flat White and then sanded them off for that Brick & Mortar look.
Longways to go on this project. ~ Sill need to make a base for it & Then landscape it.
Let alone doing the interior of the shop. ~ Taking my time to do it right. 
I can see now this will be a month long project. ~ I will update the progress as it go's.
Thanks to all that have an interest in it.


*


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*

I bought the GreenLight 1:64 Scale Garage Tools Sets for my new T-Jet Repair Shop.
Like the ones I used in the barn of my other t-jet repair shop.
Thay all fit in with the 1:76 Scale of the T-Jets ~ Except the Drill Press & Car Jack.
Easy Fix: Just shorten the Drill Press at the shaft because it's to tall.
The Car Floor Jack: Sand off the wheels and shorten the base & handle.
The Tool Sets are Plastic & "Not" Cast Metal as some think.
Both Sets Sell for around $12. or less on the Bay. 

Added: The Tool Chest ~ Can vary easily be changed to any color you want.
Just spray paint it your choice of color and then vary lightly brush silver paint on the handles.
*


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*New T-Jet Repair Shop ~ Sneak Preview Pics...
Yes them are Budweiser beer caps holding up the Auto Lifts just temporary. lol 
The Auto Lifts are going to be adjustable with wood screws. Sill working on the office & bathroom. *


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool looking shop!!! Adjustable lifts sounds great, will keep watching. Keep meaning to do mine, just haven't stopped the boys long enough to close down the shop for construction...Keep posting...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

great start


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Shop Layout ~ Just in the planning stages I may move snuff around but happy with this one for now.
Sill haven't decided what color to paint the tool chest's. Maybe a Red or Blue Candy type color.
Something different like custom tool chest you see in some shops. 





 *


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Shop is really taking Shape! ..RL


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

DARGSTER
I like it should work out well for you.
Are you going to take some more pic's of the outsides as well ?
Everything goes better with a Bud or two.

GT40


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> *Shop Layout ~ Just in the planning stages I may move snuff around but happy with this one for now.
> Sill haven't decided what color to paint the tool chest's. Maybe a Red or Blue Candy type color.
> Something different like custom tool chest you see in some shops.
> 
> ...


Hey!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :grin2:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*{ Thanks Everyone } For liking my New Shop 
I Like All Your slot car shops out there vary much also. I got some interspersion from them for mine. 

I got the wooden base cut out for it today, Same size base as my other diorama with the house & barn.
So they can set side by side. ~ Sill need to primer & paint the base then to start landscaping it.
Preview Pics of the Shop on the Base soon. *


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

TJETDRAGRACER 

I always glad to see what other guys are building, this is a good thread
Keep your pic's coming and keep at it with your cool project.
Customs cars and Trucks are super cool to, still learning at my age. 

GT40


----------

